# Results - June 17 - June 25, 2006



## dougreed (Jun 27, 2006)

2x2x2:*
1. Erik Akkersdijk..............5.18*

3x3x3:*
1. Yu Jeong-Min................13.27
2. Jon Morris..................14.09
3. Erik Akkersdijk.............16.99*
4. Craig Bouchard..............18.29
5. Michael Fung................20.55
6. Patrick Kelly...............27.72

4x4x4:*
1. Michael Fung..............1:10.04
2. Jon Morris................1:14.53*

5x5x5:*
1. Michael Fung..............2:20.55
2. Jon Morris................2:36.61*


----------

